# Prewar-postwar schwinn badges



## John G04 (Apr 14, 2020)

Putting together a case and want to have an evolution of the badges for a few of them. Looking for the following. 

Footed “The World” badge
Footed henderson badge
Oval excelsior badge, footed excelsior badge, and ribbon excelsior badge.  Pm me if you have any you want to sell, thanks.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 14, 2020)

Also need a shield and footed fleet badge


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 14, 2020)

Let me go see what I have.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 21, 2020)

Still looking. Need a shield fleet badge, footed fleet, footed, oval, and ribbon excelsior, and a footed henderson. Also all types of royal headbadge. Thanks


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 22, 2020)

vintage Schwinn HENDERSON bicycle Head BADGE Arnold, Schwinn and Co  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for vintage Schwinn HENDERSON bicycle Head BADGE Arnold, Schwinn and Co at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				












						antique NOS Schwinn EXCELSIOR BANNER bicycle head BADGE tag emblem  | eBay
					

2-5/8" tall with Schwinn 2-3/16" hole spacing. make Supersized seem small.



					rover.ebay.com
				











						Vintage Schwinn Built Excelsior Bicycle Headbadge Brass Autocycle B6 Motorbike  | eBay
					

<p>SCHWINN HEADBADGE </p><p>- Up for sale is a vintage Schwinn Built Excelsior brass headbadge. It’s in good original condition, no damage. Measures 2 3/16” hole to hole. Check out the photos.</p><p>- Any questions please ask.</p><br><p>For more classic parts and bicycles, see my other listings...



					rover.ebay.com
				












						NEW OLD STOCK vintage Schwinn ROYAL bicycle Head Badge BIG S  | eBay
					

2-7/8" tall with 2-3/16" badge hole centers.



					rover.ebay.com
				











						vintage bicycle FLEET BADGE emblem tag Schwinn  | eBay
					

Antique Fleet bike badge. 3-1/4" tall with Schwinn hole spacing of 2-3/16".



					rover.ebay.com
				











						VINTAGE PREWAR SCHWINN FLEET BRASS BICYCLE HEAD BADGE  | eBay
					

Nice USED badge.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## John G04 (Apr 22, 2020)

schwinnja said:


> vintage Schwinn HENDERSON bicycle Head BADGE Arnold, Schwinn and Co  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for vintage Schwinn HENDERSON bicycle Head BADGE Arnold, Schwinn and Co at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...





Most of those are the cabe owners who i’m in contact with buying some badges from


----------



## John G04 (Apr 29, 2020)

Getting closer! Still looking for a footed fleet badge with more paint than the ebay one, a excelsior footed and excelsior oval, royal oval, shield royal, and footed royal, and footed prewar to postwar bfg badges


----------

